

The Asymptote of DevOps Utopia - shepbook
http://omniti.com/seeds/the-asymptote-of-devops-utopia

======
shepbook
Follow up and further suggested reading/study over on my blog.
[http://liberumvir.com/2012/03/28/seeds-article-for-omniti-
th...](http://liberumvir.com/2012/03/28/seeds-article-for-omniti-the-
asymptote-of-devops-utopia.html)

------
thattommyhall
I suggest you read <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parabola>

~~~
shepbook
Ok... Is there anything in particular you were wishing to point out, in a
constructive manner?

